# Photographing the Elderly



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello all.  I have a question or twelve for those of you who have mobile setups.

I have an "in" to a network of nursing homes where people have commented on wanting photos of their loved ones, but their family member are unable to leave the facilities.  

As I learn portraiture this summer and when I feel comfortable providing a service, one of my venues will to be able to provide such a service...as there isn't anyone doing it now here locally.

My first question would be, are there any tips from the pros about photographing elderly people.  I have seen here on the forums tips on children, large people, nudes, etc....but none on elderly people.

My second question would be on portable setups.  I have seen a few here from Buckster and another member I cannot recall.  What would be what you would consider "minimal" to take and set up for such a thing.

I will have room to move and set up.  There will be some with single persons, 2-3 persons, and possibly even family portraits of 5 or more.  Some will be in wheelchairs.  None will be in beds.

I can't think of anything else as of yet, if I do I'll post.

Thank you in advance for those who take the time to help me learn how best to set this sort of endeavor up.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

A side note.  I really want this to go well.  I want to learn as much as possible when it comes to photographing people in general, but especially in this environment.  In many of these cases it could be the last holiday, last birthday, 100 year old celebrations, last grandparents day, etc... All which are very important and very sentimental to the families involved, so I would want it to reflect in my pictures for them to cherish.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 27, 2012)

Just a thought, but you should probably use similar setup as babies. Soft continuous light, no flashes.  Other than that, my recommendations for your on-site elderly shots would be towards your attitude. . . be fun, be a helper, make them laugh


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

well yeah, I'm not the dick I am on here at times in person, lol.  we are all different behind the great wall of the web.

seriously though, my customer service skills and people skills are excellent, always have been.

My questions are more geared toward the technical side of photography as your first sentence was.  see, I would not have thought no flashes, I figured soft diffused flash...but not "no" flash.  This is the stuff I need comments on.  

I'm sure opinions will vary and I may question some advice, but it's not to argue....it's to learn.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Just a thought, but you should probably use similar setup as babies. Soft continuous light, no flashes.



I don't know anything about photo'ing babies either.  Total noob on shooting people, so I want to learn and practice and then learn more before I start shooting.

so in dealing with lighting, your recommendation are along the lines of soft constant light instead of flash?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 27, 2012)

I would say no flash. . . what if it caused someone a seizure??Oh, but my "be nice" comments where not meaning that your a jerk. . . I would have said that to anyone.  They are on their way out, sort of. . .so make them happy.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Oh, but my "be nice" comments where not meaning that your a jerk. . . I would have said that to anyone.  They are on their way out, sort of. . .so make them happy.



I know, was just having fun with your comment.  

and yeah, I definitely thought of having that as part of my initial meeting with the family, questioning sensitivity to light, issues with seizures, etc.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 27, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Just a thought, but you should probably use similar setup as babies. Soft continuous light, no flashes.  Other than that, my recommendations for your on-site elderly shots would be towards your attitude. . . be fun, be a helper, make them laugh



Lots of people think that flash harms they eyes of a baby... Truth be told, it doesn't. Your eyes are fully developed when you're born, so flash is going to effect them the same way as when you're 20. 

I'd personally use flash, just because that's what I am comfortable with... And it makes my heart go pitter patter and all that shat.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess since I'm in the business district I can put that up for Q and A too.  The business side of it.  In playing CYA, what steps would I, or should I, take to cover myself.  The facility will allow me in free of charge and give me the space I need to set up, so there will be no "formal" deal set.  In terms of liability, what should I be aware of?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 27, 2012)

Assuming you have insurance?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought, but you should probably use similar setup as babies. Soft continuous light, no flashes.  Other than that, my recommendations for your on-site elderly shots would be towards your attitude. . . be fun, be a helper, make them laugh
> ...


LOL!  Oh, another idea would be to see if there is a special item or something that they would want in their picture.  I am thinking, as an example, an widow holding the framed photo of their passed spouse.  Could be sweet.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Assuming you have insurance?



um....yeah...about that.


This is why I ask my questions way ahead of time.  So I don't post the thread after the fact asking where I messed up.  ;-)


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 27, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming you have insurance?
> ...


 I would get a policy. . . they are not terribly expensive.  Lets just assume that Dear old Granny wants to look at your camera, and then oops! She drops it.  You are covered!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Ernicus said:
> 
> 
> > PinkDoor said:
> ...



Never even thought of that, glad I asked.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a picture from a recent shoot I could post here. . . but - can't     darn you buttons!!!!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 27, 2012)

lol, you and your limitations tonight.  lol.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 27, 2012)

My Granny is 90, and I take a lot of pics of her. I always have my Aunt put her in her lift chair and add a colorfully throw. Also, she can not see well. So I have to give her verbal instruction where to look. She tires very easy, so only a few pics at a time. Most of all enjoy it, and talk to them and make funny comments to get them to laugh. Sounds like a wonderful program. Good luck


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2012)

It goes to the fundamentals of photographic lighting, and acquiring the portraiture skill of facial mask and body analysis. Then it's simply using the lighting that achieves your desired artistic or editorial goals.

In terms of liability, if during a shooting session anyone is injured in any way, by any of your gear, or as a result of any of the directions you give them relative to 'sit here', 'turn this way', ''lower your chin a little' you could well be liable.

Expect to be sued by them, the nursing home, the injured parties insurance comapany, the nursing homes insurance company, and uncle Ed who was just standing around watching.

In fact, you can be sued by anyone for anything, even if the suit is essentially baseless. It still costs money to defend yourself in court, regardless.

Accidents and Injuries


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 28, 2012)

KmH said:


> It goes to the fundamentals of photographic lighting, and acquiring the portraiture skill of facial mask and body analysis. Then it's simply using the lighting that achieves your desired artistic or editorial goals.



So just the good old basics will do.



KmH said:


> In terms of liability, if during a shooting session anyone is injured in any way, by any of your gear, or as a result of any of the directions you give them relative to 'sit here', 'turn this way', ''lower your chin a little' you could well be liable.
> 
> Expect to be sued by them, the nursing home, the injured parties insurance comapany, the nursing homes insurance company, and uncle Ed who was just standing around watching.
> 
> ...



well yeah...isn't our world great.  :-(


----------

